# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  How long will wendtii brown & green gecko grow into fully plant after being emersed?

## gigihforlife

Hi, I try to make these cryptocoryne emersed, and they start to melt. How long will they grow again? 

this is my lovely crypts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df7j2iS2rsI&feature=plcp

should I trim the leaves? and when will I start to see the flower?

----------


## illumbomb

Maybe you can try to flood the pots with water level about 2 cm above the soil level to allow the submersed specimens to slowly grow their emersed leaves out of the water. Else the outcome will be the same, i.e. the submersed leaves will dry up due to the lowered outdoor humidity level. Timing wise I am not too sure, maybe if the conditions are right the emersed plants should be able to grow into a lush state in a couple of months, else it could remain small for a long time.

----------


## gigihforlife

> Maybe you can try to flood the pots with water level about 2 cm above the soil level to allow the submersed specimens to slowly grow their emersed leaves out of the water. Else the outcome will be the same, i.e. the submersed leaves will dry up due to the lowered outdoor humidity level. Timing wise I am not too sure, maybe if the conditions are right the emersed plants should be able to grow into a lush state in a couple of months, else it could remain small for a long time.


alright...yeah you are right...now the plants seemingly do not have growing progress.

----------

